# Ne me quitte pas Finder !



## @bou @n@ss (11 Juin 2000)

Depuis qlq jours, mon Finder (sous 8.6) n'arrête pas de me quitter (inopinément) avec à la clé des errurs de type 1 et peut-être mm Conséquence : je ne peux plus cliquer dans la barre de menus du Finder et des applications déjà ouvertes.
et comme il n'y a pas de raccourcis clavier partout, je suis coincé
SOS

------------------
@@


----------



## Lonesome Boy (12 Juin 2000)

T'as regardé si t'avais pas un conflit d'extension ou de te TDB? Démarre avec la touche majuscule enfoncée. Si le problème a disparu, c'est que cela vient d'un conflit d'extension ou de TDB. A ce moment là, tu désactives les extensions qui te paraissent louches et tu procèdes par élimination. Tu fais la même chose pour les TDB.
Si ça ne vient pas de là, t'as plus qu'à réinstaller un système propre.


----------

